# How often is port-tree updated?



## developer11 (Feb 27, 2020)

Just this. Wanna know.
And whats the *best *command to update /usr/ports/ directory?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2020)

> How often is port-tree updated?


Continuously.


developer11 said:


> And whats the *best *command to update /usr/ports/ directory?


Subjective question. What's best for me may be utterly useless for you. There are basically two ways, portsnap(8) and subversion. Most people will use portsnap(8) because it's easy to use.


----------



## tingo (Feb 27, 2020)

the ports tree is updated as porters work on it, usually many times a day. Check FreshPorts for a view https://www.freshports.org/
portsnap(8) is the official and best way to update the ports tree, IMHO


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2020)

Handbook: 4.5. Using the Ports Collection


----------

